# Bought new 1TB Bolt VOX, but need more storage



## RunNBark (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi - I just bought new Bolt VOX cable 1TB (summer breeze sale) to replace Romio 3TB, thinking I could expand Bolt storage with external 4TB WD40EFRX via eSATA after running MFSR.

I took my old unused TiVo Expander case (WD5000F032) and swapped out WD5000AVVS with WD40EFRX. Hooked up to Bolt with eSATA, hoping that Bolt would format the drive. When TiVo booted it recognized the expander, but when tried to setup it gave "model not supported" error. On a long shot hooked it up to my laptop to run MFSR, but it said no Bolt drive recognized.

So, is there a way to get Bolt to recognize the WD40EFRX as external drive via eSATA (that a novice can handle)? (I'm new to the thread and know enough to be dangerous.)

Or is replacing the internal drive the only (or best) option? (and is there 2.5" 4TB+ drive that is recommended)

Bolt is running Hydra, 21.9.1.v14-USC-11-849

Thank you!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Swapping out the drive in the expander case does nothing, it's not the case that makes the expander blessed, it's the firmware on the drive.
Your option would be to run the external case but plug it into the primary SATA port on the motherboard itself and even that is not always successful.
The standard upgrade to a Bolt is the 3TB drive since it requires no extra effort, but the Seagates do not reliably work and the preferred Toshiba is no longer available.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> Swapping out the drive in the expander case does nothing, it's not the case that makes the expander blessed, it's the firmware on the drive.
> Your option would be to run the external case but plug it into the primary SATA port on the motherboard itself and even that is not always successful.
> The standard upgrade to a Bolt is the 3TB drive since it requires no extra effort, but the Seagates do not reliably work and the preferred Toshiba is no longer available.


The Toshiba is discontinued, but OWC seems to have stock: Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com

I just picked one up for my brandy new fancy Bolt. Going to swap a Roamio for it - can't wait.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> Swapping out the drive in the expander case does nothing, it's not the case that makes the expander blessed, it's the firmware on the drive.
> Your option would be to run the external case but plug it into the primary SATA port on the motherboard itself and even that is not always successful.
> The standard upgrade to a Bolt is the 3TB drive since it requires no extra effort, but the Seagates do not reliably work and the preferred Toshiba is no longer available.


Good news, Diane: it's back at MacSales.com, after being gone for a bit (although no longer is being manufactured) 

Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com (among other places)


----------



## RunNBark (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you!

I think I understand, for 2.5" internal drive the max size is 3TB for plug and play.

Any recommendation for internal 2.5" 4TB+ drive? Or is that not an option with new Bolts?


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

RunNBark said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think I understand, for 2.5" internal drive the max size is 3TB for plug and play.
> 
> Any recommendation for internal 2.5" 4TB+ drive? Or is that not an option with new Bolts?


Not an option with the Bolts.. 3TB internal drive, tops. And even those are rare to find (the Toshibas are about the only good ones, and they're hard to come by.)


----------



## RunNBark (Jul 29, 2019)

I'll try the 3TB, and if more is needed then there is always the weaknees option...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RunNBark said:


> I'll try the 3TB, *and if more is needed then there is always the weaknees option*...


When the trust fund comes in.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Good news, Diane: it's back at MacSales.com, after being gone for a bit (although no longer is being manufactured)
> 
> Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com (among other places)


Thanks. I just ordered one for my Bolt. It's still TE3 so I could have gone bigger, right? I know I could have in my Roamio Plus, also still TE3, but the plug-and-play nature of dropping in a 3TB drive is more appealing than more space. I'll have 6TB between my Bolt and Roamio Plus.

Time to start moving the stuff off my Bolt's drive.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been using this drive in a white bolt for 2 years.

*Seagate 3TB Laptop HDD SATA 6Gb/s 128MB Cache 2.5-Inch 15 mm Height Internal Hard Drive (ST3000LM016)*


----------



## RunNBark (Jul 29, 2019)

3TB Toshiba drive is on the way. I also ordered a tool kit from amazon - looks like it has everything and then some - for less than $10.0, TECKMAN Torx Screwdriver Set with T3 T4 T5 T6 T8 T10, spudger and pry tools.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

RunNBark said:


> 3TB Toshiba drive is on the way. I also ordered a tool kit from amazon - looks like it has everything and then some - for less than $10.0, TECKMAN Torx Screwdriver Set with T3 T4 T5 T6 T8 T10, spudger and pry tools.


 My 3TB Toshiba from macsales.com is set to arrive today, the TECKMAN T6 T8 T9 T10 Torx Security Screwdriver Set via Prime tomorrow. Uhm, I think the Bolt requires a T9, according to TiVo Bolt Hard Drive Replacement. I know my T10 (used on previous TiVos) is too big.

[edit] Everything backed up (Programs, 1Passes, Channel List, etc) to either Roamio Plus (3TB) or PC. Cable card cover removed. Hard disk cover removed -- I used old credit cards, cut in half, for opening tools for the HD cover. Just awaiting the proper sized Torx now.
[edit2] Screw that. No pun intended.  I successfully cancelled my Amazon tool kit order before it shipped. I can pick up the T9 locally today.
[edit3] Verified. My Bolt has T9s. 11 removed. Drive removed from tray. Just awaiting FedEx with my new drive. It is on the truck for delivery.


----------



## RunNBark (Jul 29, 2019)

The 3TB Toshiba drive switch went very well (only really needed the T9 and spudger). Had to be careful with the cover removal and reinstall. Rebooted and now have 450+ hours of HD.
Also used TiVo Online and transferred onepasses no problem. 
But......
Can't get programs to transfer from Roamio to Bolt using TiVo online. I looked at other threads, did reboot and forced updates on both units, but still can't get TiVo online to transfer all programs to Bolt. Both units are connected via either net cable to router.  I tied to transfer one program and that worked.

So here's what I tried and it seems to be working: TiVo Online, Transfer Recordings, ticked the "all" box, waited for all my programs to appear (and they all showed a tick mark as selected), then unticked any tivo suggestions (so only my recordings are marked), then hit transfer. So far about 4 shows have transferred and one is in progress (it only does one at a time). 
I haven't checked if the full recordings came over, or if just partial. I'll update later once I know for sure it is transferring all my shows.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RunNBark said:


> The 3TB Toshiba drive switch went very well (only really needed the T9 and spudger). Had to be careful with the cover removal and reinstall. Rebooted and now have 450+ hours of HD.
> Also used TiVo Online and transferred onepasses no problem.
> But......
> Can't get programs to transfer from Roamio to Bolt using TiVo online. I looked at other threads, did reboot and forced updates on both units, but still can't get TiVo online to transfer all programs to Bolt. Both units are connected via either net cable to router.  I tied to transfer one program and that worked.
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, I found TiVo Online wonky for mass transfers. I ended up doing it (I was on TE3) via my box's My Shows listing, 1-by-1 (I got pretty fast at it, lol).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I did the same thing as Mike when I got my drive yesterday afternoon. Pulled things from my Roamio Plus back to my Bolt, one-by-one, but my Bolt is TE3. I've never had very good look with TiVo online anything. I didn't have much. My Bolt was only around half full, and 250GB is nothing. What took longer is doing load balancing between my 85% full 3TB RP and nearly empty Bolt. I ended up transferring most of my movies to it.

I thought the trickiest part was removing the cover over the fan/HD. I was super paranoid about pulling it straight up. I didn't want to break any of the tabs. I succeeded, and my Bolt still looks like a virgin.

Yeah, for disassembly, all I needed was the T9 and a bunch of old credit card pieces (my generic, free, spudgers/opening pics). I have 'em in my tool box for adjusting mountain bike disk brakes (the thickness of a CC is about the distance between the brake pad and disk). For reassembly, after fumbling around for a minute with my fat fingers trying to hold a screw under the HD cover, I grabbed tweezers from a Swiss Army knife to hold the screws. I also used a toothpick to put microdots of superglue under the cable guides that go on top of the drive to the fan, to reattach 'em.

All in all, a super simple and worthwhile upgrade. Wish I had done it a year ago, or even two years ago.

I left off the Cable Card slot cover, have it up on bottle caps, with an AC Infinity fan plugged into one of its USB ports blowing air across the top and underneath, and am at 53 degree ODT with ambient room temp of 80F. About the same as with the old drive. 63-66 ODT without the fan.


----------

